# Anyone been to the AFI open house?



## Joaquin (Nov 13, 2008)

Has anyone been to the AFI open house? What's it all about?
It is this weekend and I'm debating wether to go or not. I live in San Diego, so it's pretty close.


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 13, 2008)

Might as well check it out...What's there to lose?  There's plenty to gain...


----------



## Tickpaintball (Nov 14, 2008)

I toured AFI last spring when I was researching schools.  Wasn't an open house, so I don't know if they cover all the same stuff, but I would assume so.

It's impressive, if you are at all curious I'd recommend checking it out.


----------

